# Hintergrund verändern



## Newgambler (27. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde!

leider bin ich hier etwas am verzweifeln, alles ist bestimmt total einfach aber im Moment komm ich nicht weiter. Bin auch leider nicht so fit in PS.
Ich möchte gerne in diesem Bild den Hintergrund komplett weiss haben.
Der Fotograf hat da etwas falsch beleuchtet.
Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit ohne grossartig erst das Motiv auszuschneiden?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe schon mal im Voraus.

Newgambler


----------



## chmee (27. Dezember 2006)

Benutze zB die Tonwertkorrektur ( STRG+L ) oder die Gradiationskurven ( STRG+M )

In der Tonwertkorrektur kannst Du den Weisspunkt mittels kleiner Pfeile selbst bestimmen. Ähnliches gilt für die Gradiationskurve. Ausprobieren hilft 

Und eigentlich würde ich sagen, hat der Fotograf nichts falsch gemacht, sondern eine
gute Ausgangsbasis zum Weiterverarbeiten gelegt.


mfg chmee

p.s.: Interessantes Bild - AueHaue !


----------



## jadranko (27. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

die einfachste Möglichkeit wär hier mit einem Pinsel die grauen Stellen mit weiss übermalen ( ist ja nicht so viel)...

cu


----------



## Newgambler (27. Dezember 2006)

Ja ja das Foto.... dachte ich versuchs gleich mal damit ohne um den heissen Brei rumzureden.....
Ist ja auch nett anzuschauen ... oder?



Grüsse NG


----------

